# Best plow for 2012 2 door wrangler



## bebop86 (Dec 14, 2003)

Guys which plow is the best for the 2012 wrangler- I will just be doing a couple of family driveways- I was looking at the Snowaway, Boss sport duty and Snow Dogg-What size is best size also- thanks


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I would suggest looking at the fisher homesteader/western suburbanite twins as well.

I'll be reviewing mine, once it snows enough to need it


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Western HTS or Fisher HT... 

I have a snoway 22 series 7'6''...and I have a 7'6'' western HTS both on wranglers

Both are great plows but would choose Western HTS. PM me if you have more specific questions.


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm running a 7.5' Fisher HT on my 2000 Wrangler.
It works very well... definitely not too much plow for the Jeep.
I like the trip-edge design, the scrape lock feature (downforce for backdragging), and the single lever hookup could not be any easier.


----------



## sld92e_23 (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree with Novawagonmaster ...fisher HT is the way to go IMO



novawagonmaster;1923448 said:


> I'm running a 7.5' Fisher HT on my 2000 Wrangler.
> It works very well... definitely not too much plow for the Jeep.
> I like the trip-edge design, the scrape lock feature (downforce for backdragging), and the single lever hookup could not be any easier.


----------



## EHoward19 (Jan 20, 2015)

Fisher is the only way to go


----------



## bebop86 (Dec 14, 2003)

thanks guys - would the SD be to much- there is a local guy selling one that is almost brand new- thanks


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

sota;1923399 said:


> I would suggest looking at the fisher homesteader/western suburbanite twins as well.
> 
> I'll be reviewing mine, once it snows enough to need it


Not. Straight garbage. How do you recommend something that you've never even used yet. He'd be better off with a shovel than either of the plows you've suggested.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok.

I've used mine several times now. It works great. You're welcome to your opinion, i'll stick with mine.
Works awesome in tight spaces.
Doesn't crush the vehicle it's attached to.
Easy connect/disconnect.
95%+ of the weight added to the vehicle is on the frame, so it goes with it when you take the plow off.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

OP, Jeeps are pretty rugged. There are several members here who have put Boss UTV V-plows on their Jeeps with great success. I would go AT LEAST with one of the half-ton plows people above suggested like the HT or HTS, and probably even heavier, like a 7'-6" standard duty plow from any manufacturer. Those Subarbanite and Drive Pro's may as well be built out of tin foil, and the springs are a joke, they'll trip every 30 seconds when trying to plow more than four inches or so.


----------

